# Cutler + Ronnie.. dont directly work forearms.



## Machher (Jun 16, 2005)

i got a copy of Ronnie Coleman's training tape (The Cost of Redemption) and Chris Cutler's trainingtape (new, Improved and Beyond) and i noticed with all the volume they use, they do little or nothing for their forearms.

Chris only does pinwheels and Ronnie no direct work on the forearms. No reverse bicep curls, nothing remotely meant to target the forearm.

Any one dare to say "compound movements take care of the growth of your forearms". I understand different grips on certain exercises such as rows pulldowns etc have different effects on the part of the forearm worked. But seriously?


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 16, 2005)

i never do forearms and mine are still proportional.  i use straps too.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm not sure what he's really asking, but obviously direct forearm work isn't necessary so long as one chooses the correct exercises to begin with. I'm just starting to do some direct forearm work, but it's for functional strength rather than proportionality.


----------



## XcelKrush (Jun 16, 2005)

When you increase muscle mass or strength on compund movements, your forearms naturally have to work harder too so they grow at about the same rate muscles involved in compound excersizes.   If you wanted to exclusively increase the size of your forearms without dirct relation to your other muscles, you can work them directly.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't really train my forearms anymore either.  I do however train my grip and hand strength.


----------



## Machher (Jun 17, 2005)

these responses seriously conflicts the response i got on another forum.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> these responses seriously conflicts the response i got on another forum.


What did they say?


----------



## chunky34 (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What did they say?


From DoggCrapp on IM forums :

Do you have ronnie or cutlers genetics for building muscle? On your best day loaded full of drugs with the utmost diet and training program do you think you could stand next to ronnie onstage if he was on 300mg of test and 200mg of deca? Theres your answer on why looking at two of the guys that have the best genetics out of the millions of bodybuilders on this planet might not be appliable to you. I dont ever look at pro bodybuilders and compare them to the genetically inferior. I do look at pro bodybuilders and see what separates elite pros from smaller pros because then your dealing with an even playing ground. (I.E. Ronnie using such tremendous poundages and outsizing everyone else around him)


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

chunky34 said:
			
		

> From DoggCrapp on IM forums :
> 
> Do you have ronnie or cutlers genetics for building muscle? On your best day loaded full of drugs with the utmost diet and training program do you think you could stand next to ronnie onstage if he was on 300mg of test and 200mg of deca? Theres your answer on why looking at two of the guys that have the best genetics out of the millions of bodybuilders on this planet might not be appliable to you. I dont ever look at pro bodybuilders and compare them to the genetically inferior. I do look at pro bodybuilders and see what separates elite pros from smaller pros because then your dealing with an even playing ground. (I.E. Ronnie using such tremendous poundages and outsizing everyone else around him)


Sounds about right to me


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't bother training my forearms either.  Also, I will never use straps under any circumstances.  However, I do occasionally train my grip if the rest of my body outpaces my grip strength.  Deadlifts and dumbbell work will do plenty for your forearms.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't directly train/isolate forearms either, I see no reason to.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 17, 2005)

When you hit the volume of GEAR that Cutler and Coleman do...

Typing on a computer will get your forearms huge


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 17, 2005)

I do, because I use straps. That, and because I play bass, I feel that I could use a little added forearm work, to strengthen my fretting/speed my fingerpicking.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 17, 2005)

Isn't his name Jay Cutler?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

yea, that is his name.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, that is his name.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 17, 2005)

So why is big man calling him Chris?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

look how big Jay's head is!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 17, 2005)

i work forearms directly every once in a while doing wrist curls, reverse wrist curls, reverse BB curls, and static plate holds.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> look how big Jay's head is!




yea, that is when you know you have gone to far....lol


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, that is when you know you have done to far....lol



I guess that is called "GH Head"?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess that is called "GH Head"?


----------



## Machher (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL MY BAD w/e 12:00 at night long day went to the gym widowmakers threw me off.

this is what i posted on the other forum in reponse to doggcrapp's comments:
if i sound at all hostile dont take it offensively.

I dont believe performance enhancing drugs would change the overload certain exercises cause to synergist muscle groups.

so lets take it this way:

bicep curls with twisting of the forearm at the beginning of each rep:
causes x amount of an overload to the forearm
and x amount to the forearm

when on any sort of performance enhancing drug the overload shouldnt change. The amount of adaptation to the x load will definately be greater but the actual overload is the same.

If you understand where im coming from. Up to the building phase natural or drug free the exercise should work. Its just the repair phase enhanced by the drugs that makes it that much different between pros and ametures.


----------



## Machher (Jun 17, 2005)

what do u do for forearms if u dont do them indirectly?

plateholds, pinwheels and hammers and rotate the arm at the beginning of each DB bicep curl ??


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess that is called "GH Head"?



EXACTLY what I was thinking!


As for forearms, to work them or NOT to work them is up to each individual.  If you want the "popeye" look then you should probably put extra training into your forearms.  If your happy with what you have now then dont change anything.   I have my can of spinach...still working on the forearms though.  The only "extra" thing I have been doing for forearms is the home-made wrist roller I made and it burns the forearms UP!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 17, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> these responses seriously conflicts the response i got on another forum.


Well don't let the door hit you in the ass when you leave us to go back where you came from.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> these responses seriously conflicts the response i got on another forum.



did this "other forum" tell you that they all train forearms?

go ahead and train them, I used to when I was a beginner, but after gaining years of experience and knowledge I realized it was a waste of time.


----------



## Machher (Jun 17, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well don't let the door hit you in the ass when you leave us to go back where you came from.


your badass...yet another e-thug

go ahead.. make more fun of me. then see if i care.


----------



## Machher (Jun 17, 2005)

actually many of the people on the "other forum" are very experienced in bodybuilding.

intensemuscle.net.. doggcrapp subforum.

stop talking to me like a bb.com newbie.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 17, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> actually many of the people on the "other forum" are very experienced in bodybuilding.
> 
> intensemuscle.net.. doggcrapp subforum.
> 
> stop talking to me like a bb.com newbie.



_Chill out_.   Certain members of the "geriatric" group of this board are a bit grumpy.   Give 'em a break...it aint easy being geezy.   




You know Im kidding T. O. Man.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 17, 2005)

Ronnie did forearm isolated exercise when he was younger.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

I use straps, so I train my forearms to hit them good once a week.


----------



## Akkers (Jun 18, 2005)

People have to realise that they can't always directly apply Ronnie Coleman's or Jay Cutler's training principles to their workouts. The reason that Ronnie and Jay don't directly work forearms - they don't have to. The pair have been bodybuilding for so long that direct forearm training is unnecessary. However, one must spend years and years building up forearms through many high-rep, heavy set isolation exercises. Forearms are essentially the muscle group that allows us to hold on to a weight. So when you can do 805lb deadlifts like Ronnie, then you can stop directly training forearms. Until then forearm size, and more importantly strength, needs to be built up so as max poundages can be lifted (especially whendeadlifting, straps are essential).

Good day.


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

I always liked the slightly underdeveloped forearm look that Arnold had. So I tried my best not to develop them.


----------



## Machher (Jun 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I always liked the slightly underdeveloped forearm look that Arnold had. So I tried my best not to develop them.


are u being serious...?


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't really train my forearms anymore either.  I do however train my grip and hand strength.




Training your grip is surely training your forearms?   (Seems to be for me) Move your fingers and see the muscles moving in the forearm..........


----------



## GFR (Jun 18, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> are u being serious...?


Really I'm not kidding, a few years ago I had my upper arms up to 19.75 cold and my forearms were 14.75 straight out and cold.....I wished they were only 14.


----------



## Machher (Jun 18, 2005)

whatever floats your boat..

i like large forearms.. especially b/c thats wut shows most. Esepcially when your walking down the street.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, forearms what is shows most of the time.   Get 'em big!


----------



## MyK (Jun 19, 2005)

"Especially when ur walking down the street"??!?!??!

what???


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 20, 2005)

Machher said:
			
		

> whatever floats your boat..
> 
> i like large forearms.. especially b/c thats wut shows most. Esepcially when your walking down the street.



ROFL, as opposed to when your not walking down the street, then they don't really get noticed.


----------



## MattBennett4532 (Jun 20, 2005)

well... many excersized use forearms... pullups latpulls u use them slightly in mostly every arm excersize that your arm is forced to flex in


----------



## chris2489 (Jun 21, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I guess that is called "GH Head"?


----------

